# Fave Thanksgiving Recipes



## keeter (May 10, 2013)

Looking for some ideas for side items for next week. what's your fave thanksgiving side dish, traditional or not?


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Green Bean Casserole, Sweet Yams, Cranberry Sauce, Stuffing, Mashed Potatoes and Gravy


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Home made mac n cheese
candied yams
potatoe salad
corn bread dressing
mashed taters and brown gravy
jalapeno deviled eggs
squash or broccoli casserole
Do you want to keep going???


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

I have always liked oyster stuffing but never made it. Anyone have a good recipe ? Shrimp delived eggs , I have boiled shrimp and cut into small pieces then mixed in with my deviled egg filling and sprinkle old bay on top and there are usually none left.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

If you want some more meat then make some country style steak with deer backstrap and biscuits........jerky is good to. Collards with ham or green beans and potatoes are good to


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Oysters Rockafeller on the grill (since the oven is occupied)
Scratch made bacon mac-n-cheese
Stewed tomatoes
Green bean casserole is an old school fav.


----------



## Seahawk (Oct 3, 2013)

justfishin: Here ya' go. Always at hit:

*New England Oyster Dressing*
________________________________________
•	1 cup butter or margarine
•	2 cups celery, diced
•	1&1/2 cups onion, finely chopped
•	1/3 cup parsley, finely chopped
•	1/2 teaspoon black pepper
•	1 14 ounce bag Seasoned Herb Dressing/Stuffing Mix (Pepperidge Farm)
•	1 pound fresh shucked oysters or 1 16-ounce jar/can, drained (Reserve liquor), chopped or whole (your choice)
•	1/2 cup (approx.) oyster liquor (optional for moistness)

In a large sauce pan, over medium heat, place butter, celery and onion. Stir and cook until vegetables are tender, about 8 minutes. Do not brown. 
Add parsley and pepper; mix. Stir in seasoned stuffing mix. 
Add and mix in oysters, whole or chopped, as desired. If a moist dish is preferred, add oyster liquor to make desired consistency. 
Spoon into buttered baking dish or casserole. Bake at 350 degrees uncovered for about 30 minutes or until heated through and oysters are cooked. 
Makes about 8 cups.


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks Seahawk sounds awesome !


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Dont forget about beverages, a good IPA ill be swilling!!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

You can't never go wrong with a macaroni or potato salad.


----------

